# Garage Door Repair or Plans?



## pbogi (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,

Has anyone here either built or repaired their own overhead garage door?

I've got an 8' X 7' overhead garage door with 4 horizontal sections, the bottom one of which is rotting away. (BTW, there are actually two doors on this garage.)

As a temporary fix, I just tacked some spare scrap boards across the back of the section in question, in order to help keep it square and stop it from racking. It's been holding up so far, but its looks leave a lot to be desired.

I know that the doors can be replaced with steel ones from one of the big box stores for around $300 - $400 each. And I suspect that it would probably cost as much, if not more, to build my own replacement doors. That said, I was wondering if it would be possible to only rebuild the one bottom section for now, until new doors could be afforded. Has anyone here done so or know of any plans available?

I had read somewhere about using 2 X 4 PT wood to make a frame and then routing a groove around the inside to house a plywood panel. Unfortunately, I can't find where I saw that, so I'm looking for some pointers.

Thanks in advance to those who post a reply here.

Peter.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I did this once, nearly 40 years ago, when I couldn't get the size door from stock, the main thing to watch is the weight, and then avoid sag, this can be alleviated by a torsion bar across the door, keep the timber sizes down and use as lightweight covering as possible.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Years ago I did a repair job on the doors. Took the door apart by sections, I used a router to remove the individual panels, made a new bottom rail then new panels. I used small quarter round to hold panels in. I got several more years out of them before replacing with some from the box store. At that time I lived in Houston Tx no TS, just the skil saw and a router that I must have borrowed.

BTW I did take the door apart so I could work on them on saw horses. I only took one section out at a time. Boy that has been a while ago!!

It was a doulble car with single doors, never did this on a double door but I think the process would be the same.




pbogi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone here either built or repaired their own overhead garage door?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I've made a number of repairs to these wooden doors over the years. Ready no different than making a Door. As stated above try to keep the weigh about the same. I ALWAYS used the treated wood for the bottom rail. "Caution" treated wood is nasty stuff to work with, follow the safety rules Mask etc. Be sure and let it dry before you use it. You can get a 2x6 from a real lumber yard that has been kiln dried. About $ dollar more than the box store. clauk around the panels after you paint. Water gets in around those floating panels. If you don't already have all the bits to match the rest of the door, might be better to just order one from someplace like "Overhead Garage Doors"
let us know what you decide!
Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I would suggest you call a garage door suppler/installer in your town they take down the Old wooden type every day and put them in the trash can,,,,,hint ,,,you can get many for song or less with the hardware the norm...some are just like new but the owner want a new type or new pattern for his garage door..

But if you want to just make your own you can get the bit set at the right price off ebay..40.oo per.set.

===========


pbogi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone here either built or repaired their own overhead garage door?
> 
> ...


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Go to doorco or some place that sells doors and see if they have any used sections laying around , replace the bottom section !


----------



## BOB J 4 (Nov 11, 2008)

I just made 6 lower sections for my automotive repair shop that were custom sized 40 years ago. They are 10' 2" long and 18" tall with 3 panels each. I researched construction methods for quit a while before building them. As was noted equal weight to old sections are critical for the spring to operate properly. 

I made mine out of douglas fir laminate two 1" pieces with titebond III the planed to 1 3/4 with opposed grains to resist twisting and bowing. I used floating tenons at all joints and replaced the original masonite panels with some 5 ply moisture resistant panels that were designed to be used behind ceramic shower floor tile in full 1/4" thickness. Then painted +caulked seams. Very good results. They are as straight as when I installed them, was told to use vulcum caulk not silicone to hold paint and seems to work well.


----------



## jimmcarry (Jun 6, 2016)

When I re-did our garage doors, I just pulled off the old frame and replaced it with PT all the way around. Seams look ugly and then i contact to Margate Locksmith and they unlock my garage door.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Jimm....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Jimm.


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

I will also advise you for liftmaster garage doors, very convenient))


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I was about to try rebuilding my two 8 X 7 garage doors three years ago, but found a Craigslist ad for 2 identical Wayne Dalton 8 X 7 insulated doors complete with all hardware for $100. The guy even brought them to me. My son and I installed them and the only thing that I needed to buy extra was the Weatherstripping. I later bought electric door openers and found that the doors already had the special attachment bracket on them, making installation of the door opener much easier than I had expected. 

My point is that you should watch Craigslist and the other swap boards in your area for a while. You might find a deal like I did. He was converting his 3 year old garage into living space and no longer wanted the doors, so I got two almost new doors at a fantastic price.

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For those of us whose Winters aren't exactly Tee-shirt weather, insulated metal panel garage doors are a must! If a panel(s) gets damaged, you unscrew the hinge on the inside and simply replace it. Is it cheap? Nope; but it is dead simple.
Bonus: huge sound reduction benefit to the exterior.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Edgar1985 said:


> I will also advise you for liftmaster garage doors, very convenient))


It's been 9 years since the OP. I would think he came up with a decision by now!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Edgar1985 revived it, not sure why(?).


----------

